# 

## Wyas

,

        (  ),   ""  -   .   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
     !!!

----------

, .

----------

.    ?        (     ).      ?

----------


## Wyas

,  
         !!!   :Smilie: 

          ? (    ?)

----------


## stas

(.  ).

----------


## Wyas

, ,            :Embarrassment:

----------


## stas

-  .

    , ,  .             (),    .

----------


## Wyas

(..    < 15- .)

----------


## olga_sa

!
    2 .
1.     
2.    
 .
 .

----------


## olga_sa

!
    2 .
1.     .
2.    .
  ,  .

----------


## vadum-pablish

! ...


!!!!

----------


## djdj_djo

,    ?  ... :-)

----------


## stas

> ... :-)


    .

----------


## djdj_djo

? :-)

----------


## djdj_djo

> .


 ,     ?         ... ;-)

----------


## stas

: http://www.rsoc.ru/mass-communications/smi-registation/

----------


## djdj_djo

> : http://www.rsoc.ru/mass-communications/smi-registation/


, .  , 
     .
   ,  .   .       ?    ,        ?

----------

